# smoked mullet???



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

At what temp and how long do you smoke in a little barrel smoker??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

My smoker gets to about 200 degrees about 3 hours. I use a hotplate type. Put the fish in and come back 3 hours later. I use pecan wood.


----------



## FLfishindude (Oct 18, 2011)

*Cooking Temp*

In terms of food safety, fish should be cooked to 145 degrees for 15 seconds to be considered safe. The lower temp you smoke your fish, the less it will dry out as long as you get it to 145 for 15 seconds.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I keep mine at 180, also using pecan. time depends on size of the mudsucker.


----------

